# New here :)



## steffs440 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone! My name is Steff & I'm new to this website (although I've spent the last few days just looking through other threads) & I thought I should introduce myself. I'm 22, and make-up has recently become an actual addiction. I look forward to learning from all of you, and getting to know you all through the forums.


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 5, 2010)

Steff.

  	Enjoy the forums!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Steff! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

to specktra steff!


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

Steff!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome from another newbie, Hope you enjoy this forum as much as I am. =]


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome!  I hope you enjoy specktra!!!


----------

